# CHAT GAME - Multiple Time Zones available - #Planar_d20



## Greyslake (Aug 18, 2006)

3.5e D&D Game - Multiple Campaign Setting *CHAT GAME*. 
PLANAR ADVENTURES 
IRC-based Chat hosted at #Planar_d20, on the chat.psionics.net server. 

DM Hosting a Planar Campaign (Planescape elements prevailent), multi-party campaign designed with those seeking a chat game in mind.  For additional information and particulars, please read below or join #Planar_d20.  Grey (me) shall be DMing multiple Parties based on Time Frames available.   


The Particulars 

1) Teams: Each person desiring Chat Game play is matched with others of a compatible Time Frame for gaming. Never Less than 2 hours of game time for compatibility. A Team shall consist of no less than 3 Players. 

2) Minimum Players: Chat Games will only be played if the majority of participants are available. That is, if you're teamed with 3 others in your time zone, there must be at least 3 players available for a Chat Game to proceed.  

3) Standardized Campaign Setting: A Forum at DNDGamer.com has been setup to facilitate this gaming experience. This setting will be standard for all participants and is designed with expansion and flexibility in mind. Once you're teamed up with others in a compatible Time Frame, it's advisable to discuss (via PM's or whatever) Party Composition.  PC Creation and additional information can be found here: 
http://www.dndgamer.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6349 

4) DM's Time Frame availability: I am available for Chat Games on the following Days and Times. My flexibility is limited though Tuesdays offers the best chance of extending the playing time by 30-60 minutes.  

Monday: 7am - 2pm (PST)

Tuesday: 7am - 3pm (PST) 
*[Tuesday Afternoon has 1 Party of 5PC's begining End of August]*

Wednesday: 7am - 2pm (PST)

Thursday: 7am - 2pm (PST)  

Friday: 7am - 2pm (PST) 

5) Presently, #Planar_d20 is registered for use on chat.psionics.net, accessible via Java Chat through this site, or via any number of other IRC-based Chats. 


6) PC Generation / Campaign Setting.

Before stepping through any door, a body'd better have a quick lesson in cosmology - how else is a basher going to know where and what things are? First, it's important to know just what a plane is. To the serious philosopher types, a plane's a world, or a collection of worlds, that operates according to its own particular laws, including those affecting magic, gravity, and even the morals of the place. On some of these planes, the laws of "up" and "down" aren't the same: on others, evocation magic yields different results; and elsewhere, behaving even slightly out of like with the power of the place makes for grim results. 

Planes are either immense and infinite, in which case they're just called planes, or they're limited by definite borders and are called demiplanes. The exact number of planes is unknown and probably infinite, and planar travelers know only three main categories: the Prime Material Planes, the Inner Planes, and the Outer Planes. Still those three have more than enough space for a flaming large number of different planes. 

To get around in the planar multiverse, there are three basic rules to remember:

· The Center of the Multiverse
· The Unity of Rings
· The Rule of Threes

These truths pretty well describe the structure of all the universes, so learn them well! 

Level: 12

Ability Scores: 34 Point Buy -OR- 4d6-Drop (Re-roll 1's)

Alignment: ANY - In no case should a PC's alignment be the cause for friction in the group which results in disruption of the game. 

RACES - ECL & LA: You may reduce your OVERALL Level Adjustment by 3. Your level adjustment may exceed this number. Thus, you may choose to play a 12th level half-celestial human. Or a 10th level Half-celestial Githzerai, etc. Racial Hit Dice is unaffected by this reduction. Failure to capitalize on this benefit will gain you nothing in exchange! You're simply weaker than the other races of the multiverse and may not last as long!

Equipment: 120,000gp & 5,000XP (for item creation and Spell XP Costs)

Variant Rules Restrictions: No LABuyoff. No Traits/Quirks. No Flaws. No Gestalt. Variant-Classes OK. Site-posted info will be considered, if necessary. Templates are allowed. If there is a special rule - one which appears in WotC print - that you are uncertain of it's acceptability, it is advisable to post that rule here. 

Sourcebooks: All WotC 3.5e D&D sourcebooks and related web-enhancements. Campaign-setting specific sources are acceptable, but you must explain your travel from your home-world to Sigil, City of Doors - which is situated in the center of the outlands, suspended like a chandalier.


----------



## Greyslake (Aug 19, 2006)

*additional Information Included In Post #1​*


----------



## Greyslake (Aug 21, 2006)

Two Groups are forming.

Tuesday: 1pm - 3pm (PST)  That's 8pm-10pm (GMT)
4 Players are creating PC's.  You can join there ranks!

Friday: 8am-1pm (PST) That's 3pm-8pm (GMT), This Window of Time may be narrowed.
2 Players are currently awaiting a third or more - Join Now!

PC Creation

Before stepping through any door, a body'd better have a quick lesson in cosmology - how else is a basher going to know where and what things are? First, it's important to know just what a plane is. To the serious philosopher types, a plane's a world, or a collection of worlds, that operates according to its own particular laws, including those affecting magic, gravity, and even the morals of the place. On some of these planes, the laws of "up" and "down" aren't the same: on others, evocation magic yields different results; and elsewhere, behaving even slightly out of like with the power of the place makes for grim results. 

Planes are either immense and infinite, in which case they're just called planes, or they're limited by definite borders and are called demiplanes. The exact number of planes is unknown and probably infinite, and planar travelers know only three main categories: the Prime Material Planes, the Inner Planes, and the Outer Planes. Still those three have more than enough space for a flaming large number of different planes. 

To get around in the planar multiverse, there are three basic rules to remember:

· The Center of the Multiverse
· The Unity of Rings
· The Rule of Threes

These truths pretty well describe the structure of all the universes, so learn them well! 



Level: 12

Ability Scores: 34 Point Buy -OR- 4d6-Drop (Re-roll 1's)

Alignment: ANY - In no case should a PC's alignment be the cause for friction in the group which results in disruption of the game. 

RACES - ECL & LA: You may reduce your OVERALL Level Adjustment by 3. Your level adjustment may exceed this number. Thus, you may choose to play a 12th level half-celestial human. Or a 10th level Half-celestial Githzerai, etc. Racial Hit Dice is unaffected by this reduction. Failure to capitalize on this benefit will gain you nothing in exchange! You're simply weaker than the other races of the multiverse and may not last as long!

Equipment: 120,000gp & 5,000XP (for item creation and Spell XP Costs)

Variant Rules Restrictions: No LABuyoff. No Traits/Quirks. No Flaws. No Gestalt. Variant-Classes OK. Site-posted info will be considered, if necessary. Templates are allowed. If there is a special rule - one which appears in WotC print - that you are uncertain of it's acceptability, it is advisable to post that rule here. 

Sourcebooks: All WotC 3.5e D&D sourcebooks and related web-enhancements. Campaign-setting specific sources are acceptable, but you must explain your travel from your home-world to Sigil, City of Doors - which is situated in the center of the outlands, suspended like a chandalier.


----------



## waynecountymorgue (Sep 15, 2006)

*sweet*

i absolutely love planescape


----------

